# Good kittening Pens?



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello All,

Have you ever noticed that if the word wedding is put in front of product name it triples the price. For example, theres cake and theres _wedding _cake, theres invitations and theres _wedding_ invitations

Well, Ive been looking into the cost of kittening pens and the same issue seems to arise. It seems that by adding the word "kitten" to a product, it makes it hyper expensive. Although I love the look of the kittening pens made by manufacturers like www.penthouseproducts.com I just cant justify the expense for our first litter. Even some of the more basic wooden kittening boxes and pens Ive seen are in excess of £200. Personally that is money I would prefer to keep in reserve as extra contingency money.

But Id really like to look into buying something like this so that I can round up the kittens and stop them getting into trouble or hurting themselves while were sleeping. My home is open plan and although we could lock them in the bedroom with us at night, I don't think my OH would approve. A lot of breeders seem to recommend using extra large dog crates for just this purpose and so Ive been mooching about on the internet to see whats available.

One site I came across is cages-direct which does large dog crates and puppy pens. Particularly I was looking at the Pro Deluxe crates.

www.cages-direct.co.uk

They look good but I personally think the gaps at the base might be a bit big and little kittens might be able to squeeze out.  
1.)I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this?
2.)Has anyone used this sort of enclosure for rounding up kittens?
3.)Any recommendations?

I know Im looking at this all very early but better to be prepared I think.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive bought 2 fantastic crates off of ebay 48inch ones lots of room for litter tray food bed area & another area! £29 each


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am also on the lookout for a kittening pen so if anyone has any advice would love to hear it.

In terms of the ones from ebay were they specifically designed kitten pens or a dog crate?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Ive bought 2 fantastic crates off of ebay 48inch ones lots of room for litter tray food bed area & another area! £29 each


Thanks TB. I have seen some on ebay. Are you talking about folding the dog crates, like this one?

Ebay Dog Crate

Not had any problems with kittens escaping then?

xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I actually won mine on a auction and it was only £24!!

New XX-Large Black Dog & Puppy Cages Crate 48" AUCTION on eBay (end time 12-Jul-09 10:00:00 BST)

well they do when they are older obviously but the entire room is for them so it doesnt matter when they start to wander.

Even if you get a open top one then will start to climb it so that is out aswell!

But you cant keep them locked up 24/7 When they move downstairs I close them in over night as I dont want them to get behind TV's or eat something they shouldnt etc

The kitten pens I have seen are £295 and this does the same job!

You can always put 2 together aswell to make it even bigger leave 2 doors open!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I actually won mine on a auction and it was only £24!!
> 
> New XX-Large Black Dog & Puppy Cages Crate 48" AUCTION on eBay (end time 12-Jul-09 10:00:00 BST)
> 
> ...


I wouldn't leave them in there 24/7  It's just so the don't get into mischief while we're sleeping. 

I know they'll be able to get out of the doors. I was more worried about them trying to squeeze though the gaps at the base and getting stuck or something. Maybe I'm just being daft and over protective? I was wondering if there was a difference between the gaps on a kitten pen and a dog crate?
Anyone?

Sounds like this might be a good purchase then?
xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh I never had any of that trouble they couldnt fit through them


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Oh I never had any of that trouble they couldnt fit through them


Perfect! Thanks


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think the only trouble with dog pens is the mesh size, if it is not right then kittens can get their heads stuck, with potential strangulation. 

Proper kitten pens have a much smaller mesh size so kittens can't get their heads out at all.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I think the only trouble with dog pens is the mesh size, if it is not right then kittens can get their heads stuck, with potential strangulation.
> 
> Proper kitten pens have a much smaller mesh size so kittens can't get their heads out at all.


Now THAT's exactly what I was worried about! Do you know what mesh size is recommended for kitten pens? Maybe I'll look into getting the other half to build something....


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I use a dog crate (xlarge) as a birthing box, but all the insides are lined with fleece bumpers. Lots of room for Mum and relatives and kittens and very toasty. The pen door is never closed. I don't think its big enough for a litter, Mum and a tray and food though, especially over night.

Not sure these are really big enough either, but these are quite a good idea

This one comes in different sizes, this is the largest:

Portable Fabric Puppy and Pet Play Pen - Large: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

Or slightly cheaper and a bit bigger :

Portable Fabric Puppy and Pet Play Home - Large: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

No bars to get heads stuck through, or climb up and fall down onto a hard plastic base. Even if a kitten climbed up the inside, there's a slight over hang at the top so they can not get out over the top.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Saikou said:


> I use a dog crate (xlarge) as a birthing box, *but all the insides are lined with fleece bumpers*. Lots of room for Mum and relatives and kittens and very toasty. The pen door is never closed. I don't think its big enough for a litter, Mum and a tray and food though, especially over night.
> 
> Not sure these are really big enough either, but these are quite a good idea
> 
> ...


Fleece bumpers are a good idea! 
Thanks for the links too. They look like very viable options.

xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hya 

We used an xlarge dog cage too (off ebay) but whilst the kittens were teeny we used a cardboard box inside, changing it to larger ones until I felt happy for them to be in there without a box. 

They soon grow out of the cage, I still have it in their room but onlyfor if I have to pop them in a few mins whilst I hoover etc. 

D xx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

deedeedee said:


> Hya
> 
> We used an xlarge dog cage too (off ebay) but whilst the kittens were teeny we used a cardboard box inside, changing it to larger ones until I felt happy for them to be in there without a box.
> 
> ...


That's really helpful! The thought of using a box-within-a-box is quite simple and ingenious. Can believe that idea didn't occur to me! Thank you.  xx


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I swapped a large dog crate for a chicken pen, it was/is about 5ft by 5ft by 24 inch high with a concertina type lid which was excellent for belles kittens as she could get in and out as she pleased without the worry of the kittens getting out. If you look back at my pics you can see it in some pics but it was expensive around 150.00


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I used a paddling pool £2.50 from Asda!!, perfect for her having them as it was easy to clean with all the yukky stuff ! :smilewinkgrin: But they are four weeks now and there can all get out hmy:, so not good for long term but perfect for the first few weeks. Hope this helps.


----------



## tina clarke (Jan 23, 2009)

Saikou said:


> I use a dog crate (xlarge) as a birthing box, but all the insides are lined with fleece bumpers. Lots of room for Mum and relatives and kittens and very toasty. The pen door is never closed. I don't think its big enough for a litter, Mum and a tray and food though, especially over night.
> 
> Not sure these are really big enough either, but these are quite a good idea
> 
> ...


Im looking for a kitten play pen my bengal kittens are 5 weeks old,i need something with space that they wont climb out!!!!!!help please


----------

